# A whole new level of pumpkin carving



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm amazed at what some people can do carving a pumpkin.

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/39527582/ns/today-today_halloween_guide/


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

wow, that's amazing!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy crap! These are way beyond typical extreme pumpkin carving.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Those are amazing!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice find Spooky1! Very cool!


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Ray Villafane has won the Food Network's Extreme pumpkin carving challenge both this year and last. It's really amazing to watch him work. His final piece last year was nothing short of mind blowing.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Ray Villafane is the man! I would like to see a book of all his sculptures. His work is fantastic.


----------

